# Ravioli Lasagna Recipe (tnt)



## Constance (Jun 3, 2005)

I've had to learn to take some shortcuts with my cooking because of my disabilities. I was delighted when a friend shared this recipe with me. It is simpler to prepare, and every bit as good as the traditional lasagna.

Ravioli Lasagna

Ingredients:
1 or 2  26 oz jar spaghetti sauce (Prego or your favorite)
1 30 oz bag frozen cheese ravioli, unthawed
1 10 oz pck frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry and finely chopped
1 8 oz pkg mozzerella cheese, shredded
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese

Directions: Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Coat a 14x9 baking dish with cooking spray and spoon in a third of the sauce. Arrange 12 ravioli on top and scatter the spinach over them. Top with half of each cheese. Cover with another layer of ravioli and remaining sauce and cheese. Cover with foil and bake 25 minutes. Uncover and bake 10 minutes more, or until bubbly.

*Note: For a heartier dish, I add 1 lb. each cooked, drained and crumbled Italian sausage and ground chuck to spaghetti sauce and use the extra jar of sauce.  A can of drained mushrooms is good too, if you like. Simmer for a while to let the flavors mingle before assembling dish.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds like a good easy recipe to send to my son.   Thanks!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 3, 2005)

Cool thanks Constance.


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 3, 2005)

Mmm... I love baked pasta dishes and honestly this one couldent make any more sense. Next time I got to stop and shop Im picking up a couple of sacks of ravioli, that's for sure.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd never even thought about it.  What a great tip... thank you!!!!


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting the recipe, Constance. I've made it a few times in the past & it's always turned out well. Thought about trying the dish with Alfredo & mushrooms - or mixing in some tiny bay shrimp.

Here's one I haven't gotten around to yet.

1 package (20 ounces) Refrigerated Four Cheese Ravioli, prepared according to pkg 
1 container (15 ounces) lowfat ricotta cheese 
1 package (10 ounces) frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry 
2 large eggs, lightly beaten 
1/3 cup fat free milk 
1 container (23.5 ounces) Marinara Sauce 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 

PREHEAT oven to 350° F. Grease two 8 x 4-inch loaf dishes. 

COMBINE ricotta cheese, spinach, eggs and milk in medium bowl. Place one-fourth pasta in each prepared baking dish. Add one-fourth sauce and half ricotta mixture to each baking dish. Top each with half of the remaining pasta and half of the remaining sauce. Sprinkle both baking dishes with Parmesan cheese. Cover 1 baking dish with plastic wrap, then overwrap with foil. Label and freeze for up to 2 months.

COVER remaining baking dish with foil. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until heated through. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.

FOR FREEZE AHEAD: PLACE baking dish in refrigerator overnight. 

PREHEAT oven to 375° F. Remove plastic wrap; recover with foil. BAKE for 1 hour or until heated through. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving. Serving Size: 4


----------



## Constance (Jun 20, 2005)

Ya know Mish, last time I fixed the ravioli lasagna, I mixed some ricotta, egg and parmesan with my chopped spinach, and I thought it improved the recipe.


----------



## mish (Jun 20, 2005)

Constance, that sounds VERY good!  I'll add your notes to my recipe filel. Thank you.


----------



## marytexas (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.  I love recipes I can make ahead of time, yet taste wonderful.


----------

